# Belkin 2 Port USB KVM Switchbox

## cuban

All,

I am having an issue with my Belkin 2 port KVM USB Switch box. Gentoo does not detect a keyboard or mouse plugged in while using this box. I've tried in both the USB hub portion and the designated keyboard port. 

Does anyone have any tips/experiance with this? For now I've taken my mouse and k/b out of the KVM and everything works okay.

Thanks in advance,

Daniel

----------

## Jimboberella

Does your model provide "keybord and mouse emulation" if it does not then that might be why your having trouble. If the KVM doesnt report connected devices even if it is noe the selected PC then you will have trouble I think.

----------

## cuban

Well what's odd is it works fine in redhat...

cuban

----------

## cuban

--bump--

----------

## delta407

Does Gentoo see the keyboard and mouse when they're plugged directly into the computer?

----------

## cuban

Yes, they work fantastic. That is how I am currently using them.

----------

## runt

I have a Linksys PS2 KVM and it works great.  Did you compile USB HID support into your kernel?

----------

## cuban

Well considering the USB Keyboard and Mouse work outside the USB KVM  perfectly. Yes.

In windows and redhat it recognizes the mouse/keyboard as a belkin usb mouse/keyboard. I guess gentoo doesn't understand that.

cuban

----------

## runt

there should be a way of getting it working, but i'm not sure how.  hell, i can't even get grub to work on my gentoo system anymore (not sure why not either).

----------

## delta407

Does the kernel log say anything when it detects the USB devices? That is, is it possible that the KVM is chaning USB IDs or something?

----------

## cuban

Yes, the kernel reports it.

----------

## cuban

I still haven't figured this one out. Is there anything I can do on the redhat machine to figure out what I need to do on the Gentoo one? It works fine on Redhat.

Daniel

----------

## netcetera

Hi Cuban,

I am interested in your problem as I just bought a Belkin 2 port USB KVM off of EBAY.  I tried installing it and it failed as well.....

But in the process I had the added joy of borking my Reiserfs / filesystem ....

I am now re-installing - <sigh> - ext3 for me this time.  i am now emerging the base system files and spent a little time on the forums and I think I found what the problem is.

This post 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=40843&start=0&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=belkin+kvm

indicates that it is a problem with the gentoo-sources kernel and is solved if a vanilla kernel is used - hence why it works with Red Hat...

I am going to try it and will let you know how it works out.

netcetera

----------

## cuban

Negative. I am on Vanilla 2.4.22 and still does not work.

Daniel

----------

## pjp

Moved from Installing Gentoo.

----------

## netcetera

yup, its borked.

I tried a lot of things to get it to work but to no avail. It was identified by the USB drivers - twice in fact, once for the keyboard and once for the mouse.

```
input: USB HID v1.00 Keyboard [Belkin Components Belkin OmniView KVM Switch] on usb1:4.0

input: USB HID v1.00 Mouse [Belkin Components Belkin OmniView KVM Switch] on usb1:4.1
```

and then :

```
usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

hub.c: usb_hub_port_status (2) failed (err = -110)

usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

hub.c: usb_hub_port_status (2) failed (err = -110)

usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

hub.c: get_hub_status failed

usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

hub.c: usb_hub_port_status (3) failed (err = -110)

usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

hub.c: usb_hub_port_status (3) failed (err = -110)

usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

hub.c: usb_hub_port_status (3) failed (err = -110)

usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

hub.c: usb_hub_port_status (3) failed (err = -110)

usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

hub.c: get_hub_status failed

usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

hub.c: usb_hub_port_status (2) failed (err = -110)

usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

hub.c: usb_hub_port_status (2) failed (err = -110)

usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

hub.c: usb_hub_port_status (2) failed (err = -110)

usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

hub.c: usb_hub_port_status (2) failed (err = -110)

usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

hub.c: get_hub_status failed
```

Not looking good at this point.  

I moved back to my PS/2 KVM - hopefully it will be supported in the future.

netcetera

----------

## cuban

Well. I can't even get that sort of recongnition. 

I wish I knew what to pull from RH to get it working in Gentoo.

----------

## netcetera

It was hard to find, but

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=79&start=0&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=usb+howto

has a section on "Keyboard & Mouse " which is what I followed.

Here is the relevant bits:

USB Mouse and Keyboard Howto:

```
Note: When using a USB keyboard there are two things you should be aware of: First, if something goes wrong with loading your modules, your keyboard will not function. This is why I do NOT recommend loading your USB keyboard in modular form. Secondly, many newer BIOS's include support for USB keyboards. But this BIOS support is overridden when you load usb HID support. So you can start with keyboard support and lose it when loading one of the uhci modules or when loading a kernel with HID support built in. Better to build keyboard support into the kernel to be safe, since you can work without a mouse but not without a keyboard. Either way, BE SURE TO READ THIS DOCUMENT BEFORE PROCEEDING: http://www.linux-usb.org/USB-guide/x194.html

1. Enter your kernel configuration

Code:

cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig

2. Once in the configuration screen, scroll down to Input Core Support, and hit enter.

3. Hit "y" for Input Core Support. Scroll down to Keyboard Support and hit y. Scroll down to Mouse Support and hit y. Exit from this menu.

4. Scroll down to USB support and hit enter.

5. In USB Support, hit y at Support for USB. Scroll down to "Preliminary USB device filesystem" and hit y. Hit y at UHCI (Intel PIIX4, VIA, ...) support or UHCI Alternate Driver (JE) support, whichever you prefer. Include "USB Human Interface Device (full HID) support" by hitting y. Finally, hit y at HID input layer support.

6. Exit USB Support, then exit the menuconfig. 

Now do "make dep && make clean bzImage modules modules_install".

7. No modules will be created during this installation; instead, everything will be statically compiled into the kernel.

8. Be sure to mount your /boot partition and copy over the new kernel image!

9. Reboot your machine to test your new drivers.

10. If everything goes well, your USB mouse and keyboard should work flawlessly.
```

I tried first with genkernel - gentoo sources 2.4.22 - and then switched to manual kernel config to make sure everything was how it should be.

I have my dmesg output if you woulkd like to see it.

I am still very interested in solving this and will try to use some other methods to solve it.  I will post back to this topic when I make some headway.

Out of curiosity, what Motherboard, Mouse and Keyboard are you using?

netcetera

----------

## cuban

Microsoft Keyboard

Logitech MX500 Mouse

ABIT AT7-MAX2 on one (Gentoo box)

IWILL XP333-R on other (RH Box)

----------

## netcetera

cuban,

Could you send me your dmesg output from both boxes ?  I would be interested in looking at the differences.

rolleye@yahoo.com

----------

## cuban

RH Box:

```

Linux version 2.4.20-19.8 (bhcompile@stripples.devel.redhat.com) (gcc version 3.2 20020903 (Red Hat Linux 8.0 3.2-7)) #1 Tue Jul 15 14:59:09 EDT 2003

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 00000000000a0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000001fff0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001fff0000 - 000000001fff3000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 000000001fff3000 - 0000000020000000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffff0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

0MB HIGHMEM available.

511MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 131056

zone(0): 4096 pages.

zone(1): 126960 pages.

zone(2): 0 pages.

Kernel command line: ro root=LABEL=/

Initializing CPU#0

Detected 1918.231 MHz processor.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Calibrating delay loop... 3827.30 BogoMIPS

Memory: 511548k/524224k available (1311k kernel code, 10116k reserved, 995k data, 132k init, 0k highmem)

Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Mount cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

Buffer-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Page-cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

CPU: CLK_CTL MSR was 6003d22f. Reprogramming to 2003d22f

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 512K (64 bytes/line)

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU:     After generic, caps: 0383f9ff c1c3f9ff 00000000 00000000

CPU:             Common caps: 0383f9ff c1c3f9ff 00000000 00000000

CPU: AMD Unknown CPU Type stepping 00

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX

mtrr: v1.40 (20010327) Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

mtrr: detected mtrr type: Intel

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfb3b0, last bus=1

PCI: Using configuration type 1

PCI: Probing PCI hardware

PCI: Using IRQ router default [10b9/1647] at 00:00.0

Limiting direct PCI/PCI transfers.

isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

Linux NET4.0 for Linux 2.4

Based upon Swansea University Computer Society NET3.039

Initializing RT netlink socket

apm: BIOS version 1.2 Flags 0x07 (Driver version 1.16)

Starting kswapd

VFS: Disk quotas vdquot_6.5.1

Detected PS/2 Mouse Port.

pty: 2048 Unix98 ptys configured

Serial driver version 5.05c (2001-07-08) with MANY_PORTS MULTIPORT SHARE_IRQ SERIAL_PCI ISAPNP enabled

ttyS0 at 0x03f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ttyS1 at 0x02f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

Real Time Clock Driver v1.10e

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

NET4: Frame Diverter 0.46

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00beta3-.2.4

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ALI15X3: IDE controller at PCI slot 00:04.0

ALI15X3: chipset revision 196

ALI15X3: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xd000-0xd007, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xd008-0xd00f, BIOS settings: hdc:pio, hdd:DMA

HPT372: IDE controller at PCI slot 00:0e.0

HPT372: chipset revision 5

HPT372: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

HPT37X: using 33MHz PCI clock

    ide2: BM-DMA at 0xe800-0xe807, BIOS settings: hde:pio, hdf:pio

    ide3: BM-DMA at 0xe808-0xe80f, BIOS settings: hdg:pio, hdh:pio

hda: WDC AC418000D, ATA DISK drive

hdb: ST380021A, ATA DISK drive

blk: queue c039eba0, I/O limit 4095Mb (mask 0xffffffff)

blk: queue c039ece4, I/O limit 4095Mb (mask 0xffffffff)

hdd: ATAPI-CD ROM-DRIVE-56MAX, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: attached ide-disk driver.

hda: host protected area => 1

hda: 35239680 sectors (18043 MB) w/1966KiB Cache, CHS=2193/255/63, UDMA(33)

hdb: attached ide-disk driver.

hdb: host protected area => 1

hdb: 156301488 sectors (80026 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=9729/255/63, UDMA(100)

ide-floppy driver 0.99.newide

Partition check:

 hda: hda1 hda2 hda3

 hdb: hdb1

ide-floppy driver 0.99.newide

md: md driver 0.90.0 MAX_MD_DEVS=256, MD_SB_DISKS=27

md: Autodetecting RAID arrays.

md: autorun ...

md: ... autorun DONE.

NET4: Linux TCP/IP 1.0 for NET4.0

IP Protocols: ICMP, UDP, TCP, IGMP

IP: routing cache hash table of 4096 buckets, 32Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 32768 bind 65536)

Linux IP multicast router 0.06 plus PIM-SM

NET4: Unix domain sockets 1.0/SMP for Linux NET4.0.

RAMDISK: Compressed image found at block 0

Freeing initrd memory: 128k freed

VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem).

Journalled Block Device driver loaded

EXT3-fs: INFO: recovery required on readonly filesystem.

EXT3-fs: write access will be enabled during recovery.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: recovery complete.

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 132k freed

usb.c: registered new driver usbdevfs

usb.c: registered new driver hub

usb-ohci.c: USB OHCI at membase 0xe084a000, IRQ 5

usb-ohci.c: usb-00:02.0, ALi Corporation. [ALi] USB 1.1 Controller

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 4 ports detected

usb.c: registered new driver hiddev

usb.c: registered new driver hid

hid-core.c: v1.8.1 Andreas Gal, Vojtech Pavlik <vojtech@suse.cz>

hid-core.c: USB HID support drivers

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

hub.c: new USB device 00:02.0-2, assigned address 2

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 4 ports detected

hub.c: new USB device 00:02.0-2.1, assigned address 3

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 4 ports detected

hub.c: new USB device 00:02.0-2.2, assigned address 4

input0: USB HID v1.00 Keyboard [Belkin Components Belkin OmniView KVM Switch] on usb1:4.0

input1: USB HID v1.00 Mouse [Belkin Components Belkin OmniView KVM Switch] on usb1:4.1

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 4 rqt 128 rq 6 len 9 ret -75

EXT3 FS 2.4-0.9.19, 19 August 2002 on ide0(3,2), internal journal

Adding Swap: 522104k swap-space (priority -1)

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS 2.4-0.9.19, 19 August 2002 on ide0(3,65), internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS 2.4-0.9.19, 19 August 2002 on ide0(3,1), internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 [PCSPP,EPP]

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team

Linux Tulip driver version 0.9.15-pre12 (Aug 9, 2002)

divert: allocating divert_blk for eth0

eth0: ADMtek Comet rev 17 at 0xe08b1000, 00:04:5A:71:C1:7A, IRQ 10.

usb.c: USB disconnect on device 00:02.0-2.1 address 3

Coda Kernel/Venus communications, v5.3.18, coda@cs.cmu.edu

coda_read_super: device index: 0

coda_read_super: rootfid is (0x7f000002.0x1.0x1)

coda_read_super: rootinode is 2098177 dev 10

hub.c: new USB device 00:02.0-2.1, assigned address 5

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 4 ports detected

usb.c: USB disconnect on device 00:02.0-2.1 address 5

i8253 count too high! resetting..

i8253 count too high! resetting..

i8253 count too high! resetting..

i8253 count too high! resetting..

i8253 count too high! resetting..

i8253 count too high! resetting..

i8253 count too high! resetting..

i8253 count too high! resetting..

i8253 count too high! resetting..

i8253 count too high! resetting..

i8253 count too high! resetting..

i8253 count too high! resetting..

i8253 count too high! resetting..

hub.c: new USB device 00:02.0-2.1, assigned address 6

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 4 ports detected

usb.c: USB disconnect on device 00:02.0-2 address 2

usb.c: USB disconnect on device 00:02.0-2.1 address 6

usb.c: USB disconnect on device 00:02.0-2.2 address 4

hub.c: new USB device 00:02.0-2, assigned address 7

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 4 ports detected

hub.c: new USB device 00:02.0-2.1, assigned address 8

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 4 ports detected

hub.c: new USB device 00:02.0-2.2, assigned address 9

input0: USB HID v1.00 Keyboard [Belkin Components Belkin OmniView KVM Switch] on usb1:9.0

input1: USB HID v1.00 Mouse [Belkin Components Belkin OmniView KVM Switch] on usb1:9.1

usb.c: USB disconnect on device 00:02.0-2.1 address 8

i8253 count too high! resetting..

i8253 count too high! resetting..

i8253 count too high! resetting..

i8253 count too high! resetting..

i8253 count too high! resetting..

i8253 count too high! resetting..

i8253 count too high! resetting..

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

i8253 count too high! resetting..

i8253 count too high! resetting..

i8253 count too high! resetting..
```

Gentoo box: 

```

usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 3 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 3 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 3 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 3 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 3 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 3 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 3 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 3 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 3 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 3 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 3 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 3 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 3 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 3 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 3 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 3 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 3 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 3 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 3 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 3 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 3 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 3 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 3 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 3 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 3 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 3 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 3 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 3 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 3 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 3 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 3 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 3 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 3 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 3 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 3 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 3 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 3 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 3 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 3 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 3 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 3 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 3 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 3 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 3 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 3 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 3 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 3 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 3 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 3 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 3 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 3 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 3 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 3 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 3 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 3 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 3 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 3 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 3 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 3 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 3 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 3 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 3 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 3 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 3 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 3 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 3 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 3 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 3 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 3 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 3 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 3 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 3 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 3 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 3 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 3 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 3 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 3 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 3 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 3 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 3 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 3 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 3 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 3 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 3 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 3 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 3 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 3 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 3 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 3 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 3 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 3 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 3 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 3 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 3 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 3 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 3 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 3 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 3 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 3 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 3 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 3 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 3 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 3 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 3 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 3 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 3 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 3 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 3 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 3 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 3 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 3 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 3 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 3 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 3 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 3 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 3 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 3 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 3 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 3 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 3 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 3 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 3 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 3 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 3 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 3 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 3 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 3 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 3 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 3 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 3 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 3 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 3 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 3 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 3 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 3 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 3 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 3 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 3 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 3 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 3 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 3 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

inserting floppy driver for 2.4.22

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

[fglrx] Maximum main memory to use for locked dma buffers: 432 MBytes.

[fglrx] module loaded - fglrx 3.2.5 [Aug  6 2003] on minor 0

Fire GL built-in AGP-support

Based on agpgart interface v0.99 (c) Jeff Hartmann

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 439M

agpgart: Detected a Via Apollo KT400 chipset in AGP v2 compat mode at 00:00.0

agpgart: Detected Via Apollo KT400 chipset

agpgart: AGP aperture is 128M @ 0xd0000000

Power management callback for AGP chipset installed

[fglrx] AGP detected, AgpState   = 0x1f000a1b (hardware caps of chipset)

AGP: Found 2 AGPv3 devices

AGP: Doing enable for AGPv3

agpgart: Found an AGP 3.5 compliant device. 

[fglrx] To use AGP on this CPU with this kernel, you really should have 4MB page                                                                                                                                           

s disabled. Use `mem=nopentium` on the bootloader commandline.

[fglrx] AGP enabled,  AgpCommand = 0x1f000312 (selected caps)

[fglrx] free  AGP = 121909248

[fglrx] max   AGP = 121909248

[fglrx] free  LFB = 108978176

[fglrx] max   LFB = 108978176

[fglrx] free  Inv = 0

[fglrx] max   Inv = 0

[fglrx] total Inv = 0

[fglrx] total TIM = 0

[fglrx] total FB  = 0

[fglrx] total AGP = 32768

[fglrx] free  AGP = 121909248

[fglrx] max   AGP = 121909248

[fglrx] free  LFB = 91152384

[fglrx] max   LFB = 91152384

[fglrx] free  Inv = 0

[fglrx] max   Inv = 0

[fglrx] total Inv = 0

[fglrx] total TIM = 0

[fglrx] total FB  = 0

[fglrx] total AGP = 32768

```

----------

## netcetera

Daniel,

Sorry for what might be a dumb question , [img:329933939e]https://forums.gentoo.org/images/smiles/icon_redface.gif[/img:329933939e] but 

Does the KVM actually work on Red Hat ?

```
hub.c: new USB device 00:02.0-2.2, assigned address 4

input0: USB HID v1.00 Keyboard [Belkin Components Belkin OmniView KVM Switch] on usb1:4.0

input1: USB HID v1.00 Mouse [Belkin Components Belkin OmniView KVM Switch] on usb1:4.1

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 4 rqt 128 rq 6 len 9 ret -75 ****
```

make me wonder if it gets configured correctly or just identified....

I had the same kind of stuff in Gentoo - as your dmesg output - but it went away after I followed the USB Mouse and Keyboard howto I referenced earlier.  But I did follow it to the letter ...

Still working on it.  I will get back if I find anything

Dave

----------

## cuban

Works great in redhat. I use it alot.

----------

## netcetera

Daniel,

Still a problem.  I have sent a message to the linux-usb-users mailing list.  The body of the message is included below.

Hi,

I am trying to troubleshoot my Belkin 2 port USB KVM on a 2.4.20 kernel.  This model is a pure USB KVM - no PS/2 plugins at all. I am not a developer/programmer, but I think I understand the basics fairly well....

Details:

    - There has been a report (not by me) of this device working             fine with Red Hat -

Linux version 2.4.20-19.8 bhcompile@stripples.devel.redhat.com) (gcc version 3.2 20020903 (Red Hat Linux 8.0 3.2-7)) #1 Tue Jul 15 14:59:09 EDT 2003

    - Gentoo linux - 2.4.20-r7 sources.  My Kernel:

Linux version 2.4.20-gentoo-r7 (root@tubbles) (gcc version 3.2.3 20030422 (Gentoo Linux 1.4 3.2.3-r1, propolice)) #4 Fri Sep 19 00:21:32 MDT 2003

    - boot options hdc=ide-scsi acpi=off

    - edited USB .config entries:

```
# USB support

        #

        CONFIG_USB=y

        # CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

        CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

        # CONFIG_USB_BANDWIDTH is not set

        CONFIG_USB_LONG_TIMEOUT=y

        # CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD is not set

        CONFIG_USB_UHCI=y

        CONFIG_USB_HID=y

        CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT=y

        CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y
```

    - NO USB stuff as Modules

    - dmesg output - KVM not plugged in

```
usb.c: registered new driver usbdevfs

usb.c: registered new driver hub

usb-uhci.c: $Revision: 1.275 $ time 00:25:35 Sep 19 2003

usb-uhci.c: High bandwidth mode enabled

usb-uhci.c: USB UHCI at I/O 0xd400, IRQ 5

usb-uhci.c: Detected 2 ports

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 2 ports detected

usb-uhci.c: USB UHCI at I/O 0xd000, IRQ 5

usb-uhci.c: Detected 2 ports

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 2 ports detected

usb-uhci.c: v1.275:USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

usb.c: registered new driver hiddev

usb.c: registered new driver hid

hid-core.c: v1.8.1 Andreas Gal, Vojtech Pavlik <vojtech@suse.cz>

hid-core.c: USB HID support drivers

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice
```

    - dmesg output - AFTER KVM plugged in

```
hub.c: new USB device 00:04.2-2, assigned address 2

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 4 ports detected

hub.c: new USB device 00:04.2-2.1, assigned address 3

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 4 ports detected

hub.c: new USB device 00:04.2-2.2, assigned address 4

input0: USB HID v1.00 Keyboard [Belkin Components Belkin OmniView KVM Switch] on usb1:4.0

usb-uhci.c: interrupt, status 2, frame# 1332

usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

usbdevfs: USBDEVFS_CONTROL failed dev 2 rqt 128 rq 6 len 18 ret -110

usb_control/bulk_msg: timeout

<snip>

input1: USB HID v1.00 Mouse [Belkin Components Belkin OmniView KVM Switch] on usb1:4.1

usb-uhci.c: ENXIO 80000280, flags 0, urb c7938d40, burb c95e1740

hub.c: usb_hub_port_status (2) failed (err = -6)

<snip>
```

    - lsusb -vv output- KVM not plugged in

```
Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               1.00

  bDeviceClass            9 Hub

  bDeviceSubClass         0

  bDeviceProtocol         0

  bMaxPacketSize0         8

  idVendor           0x0000

  idProduct          0x0000

  bcdDevice            0.00

  iManufacturer           0

  iProduct                2 USB UHCI Root Hub

  iSerial                 1 d000

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           25

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0

    bmAttributes         0x40

      Self Powered

    MaxPower                0mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         9 Hub

      bInterfaceSubClass      0

      bInterfaceProtocol      0

      iInterface              0

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               none

        wMaxPacketSize          8

        bInterval             255

  Language IDs: (length=4)

     0000 (null)((null))

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 058f:9254 Alcor Micro Corp. Hub

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               1.10

  bDeviceClass            9 Hub

  bDeviceSubClass         0

  bDeviceProtocol         0

  bMaxPacketSize0         8

  idVendor           0x058f Alcor Micro Corp.

  idProduct          0x9254 Hub

  bcdDevice            1.00

  iManufacturer           1 ALCOR

  iProduct                2 Generic USB Hub

  iSerial                 0

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           25

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0

    bmAttributes         0xe0

      Self Powered

      Remote Wakeup

    MaxPower              100mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         9 Hub

      bInterfaceSubClass      0

      bInterfaceProtocol      0

      iInterface              0

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               none

        wMaxPacketSize          1

        bInterval             255

  Language IDs: (length=4)

     0409 English(US)

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               1.00

  bDeviceClass            9 Hub

  bDeviceSubClass         0

  bDeviceProtocol         0

  bMaxPacketSize0         8

  idVendor           0x0000

  idProduct          0x0000

  bcdDevice            0.00

  iManufacturer           0

  iProduct                2 USB UHCI Root Hub

  iSerial                 1 d400

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           25

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0

    bmAttributes         0x40

      Self Powered

    MaxPower                0mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         9 Hub

      bInterfaceSubClass      0

      bInterfaceProtocol      0

      iInterface              0

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               none

        wMaxPacketSize          8

        bInterval             255

  Language IDs: (length=4)

     0000 (null)((null))
```

-----------------------------------------------------

    - no change to lsusb -vv After KVM plugged in Not sure if there should be a change or not .  :Rolling Eyes: 

So, not sure what to try next.  The KVM works find in Windoze 2K.

Thanks for any and all help.

Regards,

Dave

----------

## netcetera

Daniel - It's working now....

Through brute force, ignorance and determination - with 1 very lucky turn of events, my Belkin USB 2 port KVM is now working.... and I learned a bunch as well.

BTW: I am now using a gentoo-sources 2.4.20-r7 kernel, but I don't think it matters...

The simple answer is:

```
Plug the gentoo box into PORT 2 of the Belkin box.  
```

I was messing around with my cables and thought what the hell, I'll give it a try...

Too easy - just lucky that I tried it that way....

Here are some details of my kernel config for the USB stuff

1. No usb stuff loaded as modules

```
tubbles X11 # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by    Tainted: P

snd-ens1370             8524   0

snd-rawmidi            14272   0  [snd-ens1370]

snd-seq-device          4448   0  [snd-rawmidi]

snd-pcm                62400   0  [snd-ens1370]

snd-timer              14952   0  [snd-pcm]

snd-page-alloc          5292   0  [snd-ens1370 snd-pcm]

snd-ak4531-codec        4756   0  [snd-ens1370]

snd                    31588   0  [snd-ens1370 snd-rawmidi snd-seq-device snd-pcm snd-timer snd-ak4531-codec]

soundcore               3908   2  [snd]

nvidia               1626720  11  (autoclean)

via686a                 8128   0

w83781d                20528   0

i2c-isa                 1160   0  (unused)

i2c-viapro              4016   0  (unused)

i2c-proc                7440   0  [via686a w83781d]

i2c-core               15816   0  [via686a w83781d i2c-isa i2c-viapro i2c-proc]
```

2) Actual Kernel USB config:

```

<*> Input core support                                   

<*>   Keyboard support                                   

<*>   Mouse support                                      

(1024)    Horizontal screen resolution                   

(768)    Vertical screen resolution                      

< >   Joystick support                                   

< > Event interface support
```

USB Support

```
<*> Support for USB                                                       

  [ ]   USB verbose debug messages                                          

  --- Miscellaneous USB options                                             

  [*]   Preliminary USB device filesystem                                   

  [ ]   Enforce USB bandwidth allocation (EXPERIMENTAL)                     

  [ ]   Long timeout for slow-responding devices (some MGE Ellipse UPSes)   

  --- USB Host Controller Drivers                                           

  < >   EHCI HCD (USB 2.0) support (EXPERIMENTAL)                           

  <*>   UHCI Alternate Driver (JE) support                                  

  < >   OHCI (Compaq, iMacs, OPTi, SiS, ALi, ...) support                   

  --- USB Device Class drivers                                              

  < >   USB Audio support                                                   

  < >   USB Bluetooth support (EXPERIMENTAL)                                

  < >   USB MIDI support                                                    

  <*>   USB Mass Storage support                                            

  [ ]     USB Mass Storage verbose debug                                    

  [ ]     Datafab MDCFE-B Compact Flash Reader support                      

  [ ]     Freecom USB/ATAPI Bridge support                                  

  [ ]     ISD-200 USB/ATA Bridge support                                    

  [ ]     Microtech CompactFlash/SmartMedia support                         

  [ ]     HP CD-Writer 82xx support                                         

  [ ]     SanDisk SDDR-09 (and other SmartMedia) support                    

  [ ]     SanDisk SDDR-55 SmartMedia support                                

  [ ]     Lexar Jumpshot Compact Flash Reader                               

  < >   USB Modem (CDC ACM) support                                         

  < >   USB Printer support                                                 

  --- USB Human Interface Devices (HID)                                     

  <*>   USB Human Interface Device (full HID) support                       

  [*]     HID input layer support                                           

  [*]     /dev/hiddev raw HID device support                                

  < >   Aiptek 6000U/8000U tablet support
```

NOTE: Nothing below the Aiptek entry is selected on mine.

dmesg provides the following:

NOTE: : I am now using a gentoo-sources 2.4.20-r7 kernel

```
Linux version 2.4.20-gentoo-r7 (root@tubbles) (gcc version 3.2.3 20030422 (Gentoo Linux 1.4 3.2.3-r1, propolice)) #3 Sat Sep 20 17:22:21 MDT 2003

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f800 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009f800 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000000bfec000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000bfec000 - 000000000bfef000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000bfef000 - 000000000bfff000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000bfff000 - 000000000c000000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffff0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

191MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 49132

zone(0): 4096 pages.

zone(1): 45036 pages.

zone(2): 0 pages.

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda3 hdc=scsi 

ide_setup: hdc=scsi

Local APIC disabled by BIOS -- reenabling.

Found and enabled local APIC!

Initializing CPU#0

Detected 1109.954 MHz processor.

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Calibrating delay loop... 2208.56 BogoMIPS

Memory: 189476k/196528k available (1664k kernel code, 5132k reserved, -1952k data, 104k init, 0k highmem)

Dentry cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Inode cache hash table entries: 16384 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 4096 (order: 3, 32768 bytes)

Buffer-cache hash table entries: 8192 (order: 3, 32768 bytes)

Page-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 256K (64 bytes/line)

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU:     After generic, caps: 0183fbff c1c7fbff 00000000 00000000

CPU:             Common caps: 0183fbff c1c7fbff 00000000 00000000

CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) Processor stepping 02

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX

enabled ExtINT on CPU#0

ESR value before enabling vector: 00000000

ESR value after enabling vector: 00000000

Using local APIC timer interrupts.

calibrating APIC timer ...

..... CPU clock speed is 1109.4669 MHz.

..... host bus clock speed is 201.4031 MHz.

cpu: 0, clocks: 1009031, slice: 504515

CPU0<T0:1009024,T1:504496,D:13,S:504515,C:1009031>

mtrr: v1.40 (20010327) Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

mtrr: detected mtrr type: Intel

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xf1180, last bus=1

PCI: Using configuration type 1

PCI: Probing PCI hardware

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Using IRQ router VIA [1106/0686] at 00:04.0

PCI: Disabling Via external APIC routing

isapnp: Scanning for PnP cards...

isapnp: No Plug & Play device found

Linux NET4.0 for Linux 2.4

Based upon Swansea University Computer Society NET3.039

Initializing RT netlink socket

apm: BIOS version 1.2 Flags 0x03 (Driver version 1.16)

Starting kswapd

Journalled Block Device driver loaded

devfs: v1.12c (20020818) Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: devfs_debug: 0x0

devfs: boot_options: 0x1

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

pty: 256 Unix98 ptys configured

spurious 8259A interrupt: IRQ7.

keyboard: Timeout - AT keyboard not present?(ed)

keyboard: Timeout - AT keyboard not present?(f4)

Serial driver version 5.05c (2001-07-08) with MANY_PORTS SHARE_IRQ SERIAL_PCI ISAPNP enabled

ttyS00 at 0x03f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ttyS01 at 0x02f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

PCI: Found IRQ 5 for device 00:0d.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 5 with 00:04.2

PCI: Sharing IRQ 5 with 00:04.3

PCI: Sharing IRQ 5 with 00:09.0

Redundant entry in serial pci_table.  Please send the output of

lspci -vv, this message (12b9,1008,12b9,00aa)

and the manufacturer and name of serial board or modem board

to serial-pci-info@lists.sourceforge.net.

ttyS04 at port 0x9400 (irq = 5) is a 16550A

Real Time Clock Driver v1.10e

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 6.31

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

VP_IDE: IDE controller on PCI bus 00 dev 21

VP_IDE: chipset revision 16

VP_IDE: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

VP_IDE: VIA vt82c686a (rev 22) IDE UDMA66 controller on pci00:04.1

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xd800-0xd807, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xd808-0xd80f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

PDC20265: IDE controller on PCI bus 00 dev 88

PCI: Found IRQ 10 for device 00:11.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 10 with 00:0b.0

PDC20265: chipset revision 2

PDC20265: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

PDC20265: (U)DMA Burst Bit DISABLED Primary PCI Mode Secondary PCI Mode.

    ide2: BM-DMA at 0x7800-0x7807, BIOS settings: hde:pio, hdf:pio

    ide3: BM-DMA at 0x7808-0x780f, BIOS settings: hdg:pio, hdh:pio

hda: Maxtor 52049H3, ATA DISK drive

hdc: HL-DT-ST GCE-8320B, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

blk: queue c017ac64, I/O limit 4095Mb (mask 0xffffffff)

hda: 40021632 sectors (20491 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=2491/255/63, UDMA(66)

ide-cd: passing drive hdc to ide-scsi emulation.

Partition check:

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

Linux Tulip driver version 0.9.15-pre12 (Aug 9, 2002)

PCI: Found IRQ 10 for device 00:0b.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 10 with 00:11.0

tulip0: 21041 Media table, default media 0800 (Autosense).

tulip0:  21041 media #0, 10baseT.

tulip0:  21041 media #4, 10baseT-FDX.

eth0: Digital DC21041 Tulip rev 33 at 0xa000, 21041 mode, 00:80:C8:64:D1:A2, IRQ 10.

SCSI subsystem driver Revision: 1.00

PCI: Found IRQ 5 for device 00:09.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 5 with 00:04.2

PCI: Sharing IRQ 5 with 00:04.3

PCI: Sharing IRQ 5 with 00:0d.0

scsi0: <fdomain> No BIOS; using scsi id 7

scsi0: <fdomain> TMC-36C70 (PCI bus) chip at 0xa400 irq 5

scsi0 : Future Domain 16-bit SCSI Driver Version 5.50

  Vendor: ARCHIVE   Model: Python 28388-XXX  Rev: 5.45

  Type:   Sequential-Access                  ANSI SCSI revision: 02

scsi1 : SCSI host adapter emulation for IDE ATAPI devices

  Vendor: HL-DT-ST  Model: CD-RW GCE-8320B   Rev: 1.04

  Type:   CD-ROM                             ANSI SCSI revision: 02

st: Version 20020805, bufsize 32768, wrt 30720, max init. bufs 4, s/g segs 16

Attached scsi tape st0 at scsi0, channel 0, id 5, lun 0

Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0 at scsi1, channel 0, id 0, lun 0

sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 40x/40x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

sr0: mmc-3 profile capable, current profile: 0h

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.12

usb.c: registered new driver usbdevfs

usb.c: registered new driver hub

uhci.c: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v1.1

PCI: Found IRQ 5 for device 00:04.2

PCI: Sharing IRQ 5 with 00:04.3

PCI: Sharing IRQ 5 with 00:09.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 5 with 00:0d.0

uhci.c: USB UHCI at I/O 0xd400, IRQ 5

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 2 ports detected

PCI: Found IRQ 5 for device 00:04.3

PCI: Sharing IRQ 5 with 00:04.2

PCI: Sharing IRQ 5 with 00:09.0

PCI: Sharing IRQ 5 with 00:0d.0

uhci.c: USB UHCI at I/O 0xd000, IRQ 5

usb.c: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 2 ports detected

usb.c: registered new driver hiddev

usb.c: registered new driver hid

hid-core.c: v1.8.1 Andreas Gal, Vojtech Pavlik <vojtech@suse.cz>

hid-core.c: USB HID support drivers

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usb.c: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

NET4: Linux TCP/IP 1.0 for NET4.0

IP Protocols: ICMP, UDP, TCP, IGMP

IP: routing cache hash table of 1024 buckets, 8Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 16384 bind 32768)

NET4: Unix domain sockets 1.0/SMP for Linux NET4.0.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Mounted devfs on /dev

Freeing unused kernel memory: 104k freed

hub.c: new USB device 00:04.2-2, assigned address 2

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 4 ports detected

hub.c: new USB device 00:04.2-2.1, assigned address 3

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 4 ports detected

hub.c: new USB device 00:04.2-2.2, assigned address 4

input0: USB HID v1.00 Keyboard [Belkin Components Belkin OmniView KVM Switch] on usb1:4.0

input1: USB HID v1.00 Mouse [Belkin Components Belkin OmniView KVM Switch] on usb1:4.1

Adding Swap: 248996k swap-space (priority -1)

hub.c: new USB device 00:04.2-2.1.1, assigned address 5

input2: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Logitech USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse] on usb1:5.0

EXT3 FS 2.4-0.9.19, 19 August 2002 on ide0(3,3), internal journal

hub.c: new USB device 00:04.3-2, assigned address 2

hub.c: USB hub found

hub.c: 4 ports detected

i2c-core.o: i2c core module version 2.7.0 (20021208)

i2c-proc.o version 2.7.0 (20021208)

i2c-viapro.o version 2.7.0 (20021208)

i2c-viapro.o: Found Via VT82C686A/B device

i2c-viapro.o: Via Pro SMBus detected and initialized

i2c-isa.o version 2.7.0 (20021208)

i2c-isa.o: ISA bus access for i2c modules initialized.

w83781d.o version 2.7.0 (20021208)

via686a.o version 2.7.0 (20021208)

via686a.o: enabling sensors

0: nvidia: loading NVIDIA Linux x86 nvidia.o Kernel Module  1.0-4496  Wed Jul 16 19:03:09 PDT 2003

PCI: Found IRQ 11 for device 00:0c.0

```

Voila, works for me - in the KVM Port 2 only....DUH

Switching via hotkeys also works, though it seems that the mouse diasppears for a few seconds during high CPU usage - but I can live with that.

I'm no expert but I have to believe that the problem is with the firmware of  the Belkin.  It makes no sense to me that Port1 would work any differently that Port 2....

I believe it is a Belkin issue and not a linux issue.

Let me know if I can help out in any way.  

Dave

----------

## cuban

I just now got around to trying this and wanted to say it works great. This isn't really a big surprise that it's a belkin problem-- considering this thing already has 3 bugs I've run across as it is. Belkin doesn't have a fix for any of them.

Last Belkin KVM I'll ever buy.

----------

## Drelghas

Heh, I was gonna say, I have the exact same Belkin KVM, and it worked great out of the box.  But now just wait until you switch from X to another machine and back to X and your mouse quits working....no fix for that one yet and it stinks  :Evil or Very Mad: 

N/M above, I found my fix here https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-20269.html rock on!

----------

